# Great News for Gunner and me



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Wonderful news . I'm so happy for Gunner and you! I have no experience with this but I think if it were me I wouldn't second guess the vets recommendations. It seems to be working so far . Sometimes if I have a decision to make or I'm unsure about something with Luna I ask my vet "what would you do if it were your dog" (just so happens my vet has a GR too). Whatever you decide good luck and enjoy every moment together!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy Happy Happy Day!!! So glad to hear that Gunner is feeling so good and you have been granted a reprieve. I am so glad for you. I have not been down this road, but I know that I would ask the vet for her reasons behind the protocol and I would consult with some second opinions. I suspect that the treatment plan is based on what has been found to be successful in previous studies. Fingers crossed that you get some answers from experienced people here that you will feel good about.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay! Such good news for that sweetie face boy. Praying for wisdom on the right treatment choice.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Continued good thoughts for your sweet boy Gunner. So glad to read the good news and that he is feeling really good.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. This is my first experience with an oncologist. I like the suggestion of asking her if it was her dog would she do the chemo. I have a friend that's dog went through this but at a much older age. She said she thinks I should do as the doctor says. I appreciate all the suggestions and support.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic news, very happy for you and Gunner. 

I would discuss it with his Oncologist.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What awesome news!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo! That's great news!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wonderful news. I would stick with the planned protocol of treatment, though. Especially if he is tolerating it well.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so glad you and Gunner got good news Cathy...i agree, the Drs. Know best, I'm assuming..here s hoping Gunner has a lot more yrs. Of Chasing the puppy and Honey....kisses for Gunner!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's really great news. I am so happy for Gunner and you. I am not really familiar with protocol to comment on it.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Good news indeed. Glad to read this.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

HI, Cathy,
Checking in to see how Gunner is doing and what you decided about the chemo. I hope he's still chasing everyone around.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very happy for you and Gunner!! Such great news!!:grin2:


----------

